# Addition After GCCA To My Tank



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a new addition


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice score! :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice fish indeed..no-doubt you are happy and content ..!! 8)


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Stunning! :thumb: 
How big is this fella?

BV


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

he is approx 8in and female is 6in


----------

